# gold piranha



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

looks serra in the tank kinda looks pygo in the pictures what u think?>


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice fish







, crapy pics though.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You need to let it get a little bigger to see his characteristic.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

definately a serra. i'd say mac.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

from what i gather from the pics even tho its hard to tell

pic #1 looks pygo

pic #2 looks like both serra

pic three look like serra on the right and pygo on the left


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they are the same fish. he is the smaller one


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i know they are the same it just looks different to me from one pic to another lol


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

hard to sy man, the pics dont help in idenentifing.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Just a shot in the dark with those pics, but I'd say the big one is a sanchezi and the smaller one is either a sanchezi or a mac.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Old thread.


----------

